# Sherman Hulls



## CEMEC (14 Jun 2007)

Hi 
I am with the Canadian Military Education Centre. See our web page for more info  www.cmedcentre.ca. We have a Sherman turret, drive train and bogies looking for restorable hull. Does any one know the condition of any Shermans on DND ranges or know of any Sherman parts for sale. Also looking for a M4A3E8 mantlet

Cheers Grant


----------



## MG34 (19 Jun 2007)

There is a Sherman E8 Hull with pretty much intact (last time I saw it) on the J Tower range in CFB Petawawa.It was last seen sitting in a bit of dead ground the turret is missing but hull and suspension was in decent shape a couple of years ago (the boys are having too much fun shooting up the Leo hulls and turrets now  )


----------



## LordOsborne (3 Aug 2007)

I got to fire at a burned-out sherman hull on the SRAAW-M range this summer, but it looked pretty gutted and split open.


----------



## 3rd Herd (4 Aug 2007)

There was a Sherman on the known distance range at Wainwright that was all in one piece, but this goes back awhile. Also another one on the range that the school there used to teach and instruct the M-72. Next there is a complete runner that was 'put away' in case of civil emergencies, ie burried in a box and a garage built on top of it. It is in the Comox area, or it was last time I checked (about five years ago). I also know of someone in Victoria that just may know of a couple more. He has quite the intresting private collection himself. PM and I will give you the details.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (4 Aug 2007)

Contact the Ontario Regiment's "Oshawa Military and Industrial Museum" - http://www.ontrmuseum.org/.  They may have a line on Sherman bits and pieces as they have at least one full runner in their collection.  Land Force Central Area Training Centre Meaford may have a couple in the training area, outside the direct fire range impact areas.

I have also heard (completely unsubstantiated RUMINT) that there are Sherman, Staghound and Dingo hulks scattered throughout the Cold Lake bombing range.  Again, this is only RUMINT.


----------



## 3rd Herd (5 Aug 2007)

A bit of a long shot but Mexico has a considerable number of still fully functioning M4s, Greyhounds and other vehicles.


----------



## Tatra (11 Apr 2008)

It seems to me that Bolivia still uses Shermans and Stewarts (sp ?) (M-2's and M-4's ?) as 'resevre armour', apparently it was front line until the mid 90's, but that's pretty far away. Check out 'Military Vehicle' magazine (print or on-line). Last I looked there were two for sale in Penn. and many more in private collections. There is also a guy in Texas who has 4 functional (sans main gun), 1 under restoration, and 1 for parts ! Best.


----------

